# Need some help



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright, it's my turn to need some help.. I'm going to re-paint my Comet diesel engine, and I need to know where I can get some paint for it, an close match if possible.. Don't say PortLines, I just don't need to spend $21 bucks on a small can of paint that I'm only going to use once.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While a bunch of folks on the Flyer Facebook page have repainted items using only hardware bought spray cans, I am not sure a Comet was one of those. But I suggest you post something there and maybe you might be surprised to find someone.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Another source to check is the guy who owns Marty's Trains. I believe he has sold some Comet "B" units which were custom made.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Don for the one and only reply..I appreciate the help..


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

You know I don't have the answer. Curious how it all turns out


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> You know I don't have the answer. Curious how it all turns out


Well, it will definitely be a project, or one that sits on the back burner for awhile..... How's that big loco doing??


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm loving that 336 and very happy I bought her when I did. I been keeping half an eye on ebay for giggles and they are going at minimum around 400, more like 450, and 500. I just got approval from the CEO for a fishing trip to FL in May. Which means I'll be tying flies like crazy, working on leaders, checking fly lines, etc.. So I'm afraid for my 336 building a table getting everything off the basement floor will be on the back burner for awhile. Before I put everything up I'm going to try and get that chime/whistle thing going. Saw one on ebay. I tried to you tube to hear one but my searches turned up negative.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Comet Paint*

Maybe it's my turn to help Flyernut. I have had great luck with finding the colors I need with Krylon, with the Super Walmarts with the best selection. With some odd colors, I found what I needed at Lowes with a Valspar product. If the cans did not say that they were truly compatible for plastic like "Fusion" by Krylon, I primed with Fusion then topcoated with the color of choice. I also found that A.C. Moore and Michael's craft stores have had strange colors. I refurbished a Flyer water tower using Rustoleum Ruddy Brown, a gray shade by Krylon, a green shade by Valspar and a Krylon yellow. I used a citrus paint stripper in an aluminum tin for the disassembled pieces, primed and painted. I applied a repro AC Gilbert label and you really cannot tell the difference between my work an original.(at least in my eye) This "stuff" works for me at $1.99- $2.50. On occasion, I have purchased Ace Hardware paint on sale that is supposedly made by Krylon. 


Fred (the first time Wintering in Florida.....where are the train shops?????)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for those tips C100...I'll add those to my notes for future reference.


----------

